# 2010 Limits "Official"



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Black Sea Bass, Summer Flounder and Weakfish Regulation Changes
March 31, 2010 

New regulations for the recreational and commercial harvest of black sea bass, summer flounder, and weakfish became effective in New Jersey on March 25, 2010. New Jersey's adoption of the regulations was necessary to remain in compliance with the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission's (ASMFC) Interstate Fishery Management Plans (FMP) for these species. 

The regulation changes include a reduction in the recreational black sea bass season, a minor change in the summer flounder recreational season and a recreational and commercial possession limit reduction for weakfish. 

At its February 2010 meeting, the ASMFC's Summer Flounder, Scup and Black Sea Bass Board approved a reduction in the coastwide black sea bass recreational season due to significant overages in the 2009 coastwide recreational black sea bass harvest quota. To assure recreational landings do not exceed the established 2010 coastwide recreational quota, the ASMFC established a coastwide black sea bass season of May 22 through September 12, which is now in effect in New Jersey. The recreational black sea bass possession limit and minimum size remain at 25 fish per day and 12.5 inches. 

The same ASMFC Board approved the NJ Marine Fisheries Council recommendation to change the New Jersey summer flounder recreational season to May 29 through September 6, which includes both Memorial Day and Labor Day. The 2009 season was May 23 through September 4. The recreational possession limit and minimum size remain at 6 fish per day and 18 inches. 

The ASMFC's Weakfish Management Board (Board) implemented stock-wide management measures to reduce the recreational and commercial weakfish possession limit due to a determination that the Atlantic Coast weakfish stock is currently depleted and at the lowest population level since estimates have been recorded (1981-2008). The Board implemented stock-wide management measures to promote stock rebuilding, which result in a recreational possession limit of one (1) fish per angler per day. The former New Jersey recreational possession limit was six fish per angler per day. 

The new commercial weakfish regulations reduce the daily possession limit to 100 pounds during the open commercial season and establish a minimum size of 13 inches for all gear types at all times. During the closed commercial weakfish season, the possession limit has also been reduced to100 pounds and may only be kept if it does not exceed 50 percent, by weight, of the total weight of all species landed and sold.


----------

